# Breeding of albino's



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I am not clear on the genetics of albino's in the Malawi fish. I understand albino is a natural occuring process and that breeding has created more consistent albinos in fry batches. Is there a standard rule with respect to breeding albinos? Is the gene recessive and weak so that one should never breed 2 albinos together? Should only 1 albino be in the mix, and if recessive, then the non-albino parent would have to be a carrier, correct (just like rercessive genes for blue eyes)?

If I breed a carrying non-albino with an albino should I expect 25% albino fry? And if I breed 2 albinos?

1 reason I ask is I have been and will still be collecting various peacocks and haps as juvies and growing them out. I may start to do limited breeding to expand my interests in the hobby. I happen to like the albino fish and I know they are very rare in my region so it makes sense to breed something that can't be found.

Specific albino juvies I've come across are:

S. fryeri
A. baenchi
A. eureka reds
A. strawberrys (not a fan of this one)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Strawberrys are suspected/confirmed hybrids. I've seen lots of comments from people with experience in the industry that fryeri albinos are thought to be hybrids. Eureka reds are already line bred and may be crossed with another fish to get the albino version. I assume the baenschi is the same story.

In nature the albinos may be weaker, may be sterile and may not live long. Many of the albinos in the hobby don't seem to exhibit these natural albino traits.

If these albinos were created by crossing in an albino of another species, I'm not sure the usual rules of genetics apply.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Actually, not all albinism is the result of an albino gene. It is a rather complicated situation, and I don't know if any of it applies to the Peacock hybrids that currently exist.

As far as the actual albino gene, it is a simple recessive gene that blocks the production of a specific chemical needed to produce melanin. Therefore a true albino cannot produce melanophores. If it does, they are cancerous cells that will kill the animal eventually. This has been seen in certain Swordtail forms.

There is a strong belief that none of the albino forms related to Peacocks came from a pure species mutation. I recall, however, what appeared to be a true albino form about 15-20 years ago. Right now it is almost certain that if there ever were any real albino _Aulonocara_ strains, they've been lost in the crossbreeding frenzy to produce the gawdy variants that are dominating the hobby.

Albinos are generallly weaker primarily due to vision issues. They lack the pigment in the eyes that protects them from strong sunlight. In aquaria they are relatively pampered and the lighting is usually much weaker than natural sunlight. Their biggest problem in the wild is standing out like a beacon for predators.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

IME breeding a non albino carrier of the gene with an expressed albino has resulted in 25% to 75% albino fry. Albino bred with albino has resulted in 100% albino fry. Those little suckers are very susceptible to high nitrates as well as the other issues stated by previous posters.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

timbo6684 said:


> IME breeding a non albino carrier of the gene with an expressed albino has resulted in 25% to 75% albino fry. Albino bred with albino has resulted in 100% albino fry. Those little suckers are very susceptible to high nitrates as well as the other issues stated by previous posters.


That was my thoughts as well.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Statistically, a cross between a carrier of albino and an albino should produce 50% albino. The small size of Malawian spawns can cause the ratio to skew drastically with only two or three extra fry in either direction.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Mr Chromedome said:


> Statistically, a cross between a carrier of albino and an albino should produce 50% albino. The small size of Malawian spawns can cause the ratio to skew drastically with only two or three extra fry in either direction.


If albino'ism is a basic recessive gene like blue eyes then I would agree with you that a carrier and an albino would give 50% albino fry.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I was apparently asleep Mon. night, or at least not paying very much attention. I agree with Mr. chromedome and Chiroken. If Dominant is X, and albino is O, and, you have a non albino with a recessive gene, X0 x 00 = X0 +00 + 00 +X0. 50/50 with non Albino fish carrying the recessive gene.


----------

